# Tire fit on a 2014 1LT



## BlairB (Nov 17, 2018)

Can anyone tell me if P205/60R-15 winter tires/rims will fit properly on a 2014 1LT? I had these on a 09 or 10 Cobalt and they haven't been used in about 8 years. I currently have the stock P215/60R-16 All Season on the Cruze.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Cobalt wheels will most certainly not fit on the Cruze. The Cruze uses a specific bolt pattern that is only shared with a few other GM vehicles (I believe it’s 5x105). As for the tires, that size may fit. However, if the tires haven’t been used in 8 years they likely are no longer safe to drive on. 10 years is considered the absolute max for tires.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's*

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

On top of your speedo being off, the Cruze does have a different bolt pattern(5X105) Isn't the Cobalt 4 lug pattern? They will not work.


----------



## BlairB (Nov 17, 2018)

Both are 5 bolt, but I figured there would be issues. Never even thought of the actual age themselves. Quick google search confirmed, thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Patman said:


> On top of your speedo being off, the Cruze does have a different bolt pattern(5X105) Isn't the Cobalt 4 lug pattern? They will not work.





BlairB said:


> Both are 5 bolt, but I figured there would be issues. Never even thought of the actual age themselves. Quick google search confirmed, thanks


FWIW, I have a 4 bolt Cobalt. but there are also 5 bolt ones.


----------

